# Surgechaser and new surge system



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

My year subscription ran out a few months ago and debating if I should renew, does anyone have surgechaser and paid for the extra stuff?

Does it let you set parameters for areas in dollar amounts now or still the 1.2, 1.8 2.0 etc system and has there been any difference before and after major changes from uber?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I downloaded that app today and opened it
This is what app said:


HAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHABAHHABAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I don’t see how they’re going to be able to work with the new surge model, at least as of yet. 

Maybe they’ll start showing where the sticky surge is so you can find out where to go pick up your “$1.25 on next ride” or in my case “$0.00 on your next ride”.

Dunno. Be interesting to hear from someone still using it.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Does it show up as dollar amount now or the multipler?


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> Does it show up as dollar amount now or the multipler?


Multiplier


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Dynamik still shows multiplier for flat rate surge and it's not accurate at all in terms of the amount. I use it to stay offline on the uber app and watch the surge build before going online. They do get the information earlier than it shows on the uber app, for that reason alone I am glad to pay them. I also know when the surge is going away before it disappears off the screen on the uber app.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

The multiplier Surge Chaser shows is what Uber is basing the passengers' fare on, before they pad the upfront price on top of that. Up until recently, that multiplier was both shown on the ping and what the driver got paid on top of the base rate card ... Transparent and easy to figure out with 4th grade math skills. Now with flat surge, that multiplier number has really nothing to do with what the drivers get.

Now, it's..."you get base fare + the flat surge we present to you, unless the trip is over 7 miles and the base + flat surge is less than 50% of what the passenger paid. In that case, we will adjust the surge to give you 60% of what the passenger paid. And by the way...we won't tell you what the passenger paid until the end of the trip, and won't ever tell you the multiplier applied unless it's a POOL ride, when we tell you at the end.

No more guesswork!...Shut up and like it!"...Dara.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

This is the only adavantage we have when it comes to surge. We know the actual surge which triggers the surge adjustment. 

If a customer is not paying surge, you will only get the flat surge amount. This will appease majority of the ants. 

I prefer to work it where I know i am getting an adjustment and position myself for longer rides. The $2-6 surge amounts dont motivate me.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

If long trip surges adjusted to 75-80%, instead of 60%, no one would be complaining. I certainly would not be.

As it is, this is a rate cut for drivers that prefer and know how to get long trips, on top the other rate cut pitched as "rebalancing" time/distance.


----------

